# Free Maschine Kits ??



## Krisemm (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm a huge fan of N.I. but I think £40 for a maschine kit is far too much, although I love the hardware.
I prefer battery because the kits can have 60 separate sounds and maschine only has 12.

Had a look around for free maschine kits but they seem as rare as hens teeth.
Would any of you guys know where to find any ??


----------



## dathyr1 (Jan 8, 2018)

Yeah, I did a quick search and very little pops up on free Maschine sound kits. Not quite like free sample library sounds. That seems to be the going price for kits. I looked at Niche Audio also.

Do you have any sound libraries that you could make your own kits out of? i have allot of sound libraries that I make my own kits to do my scenes. I know it is nice to have them already done.

I agree with you about NI Maschine expansion kits are a bit pricey for me also. They look and sound cool, but unless they are sounds I really really need, I don't invest in them. I did get several free kits with my initial install of Maschine Studio.

You may need to buy them when they have a sale or maybe an new item initial time limited sale price.

Good luck in finding them.
Dave


----------



## Krisemm (Jan 8, 2018)

Yeah I think i'll have to make my own Dathyr. I have a ton of one shot sounds, but rather than just firing a lot of one-shots together because they are cool individually, I think i'd prefer to slice loops into individual hits to make kits.
I mess around with reaktor ensembles a lot, and bounce out interesting things to wav, so taking those wavs apart and forming a kit with them is probably what I'll end up doing


----------

